# What do *you* feel is missing from your life?



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

This isn't necessarily about what you're missing in general, but rather what you feel is missing from your own life. It should go without say that the poll is a basic guideline and not necessarily suggesting you need X Y Z.

Feel free to share or expand.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I pretty much have everything I want except enough money. xD

But that's in the works. 2, 5 and 10 year plan in place.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

I chose "career" not because I don't already have one (and a quite successful one at that), but because I'm not at my goal yet. I'm only five years in, and I'm currently a clinician. The ultimate goal is researcher and professor. It's all part of my plan. 

I'm happy with where I am, but not satisfied, if that makes sense.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

excitement, motivation, voice, identity, confidence, intimacy, friends, romantic partner, purpose


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

legal herb


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

- Purpose, cause, or sense of direction
- Romantic partner or fulfilling relationship
- "Best" friend
- Friend(s) in general
- Intimacy
- Identity
- Confidence
- Voice or ability to express yourself
- Passion, inspiration, or motivation
- Pleasure, fun, or excitement


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Purpose, cause, or sense of direction
--Yes! I feel like my life lacks an overall sense of purpose/direction.

Sense of belonging.
--Somewhat. Especially in the workplace. 

An answer for something or from someone.
--Yes, all the time. I sometimes want to know the unknowable.

Career
--Sort of. I have a career but it’s not going the way I had envisioned. I don’t feel successful enough, I’m not getting a full-time benefitted position. I’m piecing together a few part-time jobs.

Time
--Yes!! I never feel like there’s enough of it. Life is far too short to do all that I wanted to do.

Home of my own.
--It depends on how you define it. I rent an apartment and that feels like ‘home’ to me. I’m happy there. Of course I would like like to rent a nicer, larger apartment but can’t really afford it.

Family of your own or close ties with your existing.
--I am single with no children. I do have close ties with my parents, grandparents, sister, brother in law, and nephew. 

Marriage
--I’m happily single right now.

Romantic partner or fulfilling relationship
--No relationship right now. Mixed feelings about that.

"Best" friend
--No one “best” friend. I sometimes wish for closer friends. 

Friend(s) in general
--Yes, plenty. Not anyone particularly close though.

Intimacy
--I could use more of that.

Wealth
--Define wealth. I make enough money to be happy. I wouldn’t mind making more though.

Identity
--I have an identity, everyone does. I know there are ways that make me unique and special yet sometimes I do feel quite boring and ordinary, like I just blend in and not really stand out. 

Confidence
--Sometimes.

Creative outlet or hobbies
--Maybe. My main interests revolve around learning and thinking about things. They aren’t what typical people consider hobbies. I suppose gaming is sort of a hobby depending on who you ask. So is language learning. Okay, maybe I do have hobbies.

Voice or ability to express yourself
--Sometimes this happens where I have some idea or feeling and not sure if I want to express it to others because of fear of ridicule or rejection. 

Passion, inspiration, or motivation
--I have enough passion and inspiration I think. Sometimes I lack the motivation.

Pleasure, fun, or excitement
--No, I have enough of this.

Other (will explain)
--Knowledge. Self acceptance.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

stiletto said:


> I pretty much have everything I want except enough money. xD
> 
> But that's in the works. 2, 5 and 10 year plan in place.


I couldn't tell you were an ENTJ/8. :tongue:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Lad said:


> This isn't necessarily about what you're missing in general, but rather what you feel is missing from your own life. It should go without say that the poll is a basic guideline and not necessarily suggesting you need X Y Z.
> 
> Feel free to share or expand.


I've selected "other." There are things that would be nice to have, surely, like my own place to live with my wife. That'll come. There are always things that could be better. However, I don't feel like any of that is "missing." It surely is missing, but I am not unhappy because of it. I'm satisfied and content with where I am in life. It could be better. It could also be worse. I'm happy with where I am though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sometimes I feel that I would be more complete with a partner. But anything plus one is greater than one other than negative numbers which would represent treacherous individuals.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

I chose confidence and intimacy/lack of romantic partner (I think those are one in the same for me). I don't remember a time in my life where I was ever confident in myself, although I do think I'm slowly getting better over time. 

I also find myself in a situation where I'm feeling increasingly lonely.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Money and ho's


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Romantic partner or fulfilling relationship
Best friend
Friends in general
Intimacy
Creative Outlet or Hobbies
Pleasure, Fun of Excitement -> maybe with other people or outside my house pleasure.

Other:
Exploring - I need something to explore, currently this is lacking. It's maybe a purpose, but exploring something would give me a reason to live. It would make feel pain less painful. I would love it. Just exploring, seeing new places, new experiences. And if there was the ability i would love discovering places (I think i would be the Colombus of the 21st century, or a future space colonist). Maybe should've voten purpose.

These are the most important things.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I voted for confidence and Romantic relationship. Herp Derp, nothing special I guess. XD

There are other things on there that I "lack," but there aren't nearly important enough to vote for them.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel pretty complete for the most part but I think I'm more than ready for a new career.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Way too much stuff, haha. But nevertheless I'm also fairly content with what I have now and I've improved myself significant from where I was a year ago.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

There are several things, but I think what's missing for me is a sense of belonging. Then the rest is connected to that anyway.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Purpose, cause, or sense of direction; career; confidence.

I feel like these are all linked. I have a good sense of who I am. I have a good sense of who I love. I have good warm relationships and I'm good at maintaining them. I have hobbies I enjoy. I'm getting married next summer to someone I love. I have enough friendships to keep me satisfied. I am generally happy and enjoy people and life. 

But I don't know where I'm going, how to make life better, what would make me happy, what I should do with my time and talents. I lack a sense of direction and confidence in where I should go.

I don't really understand how I can feel such sureness in one realm and blindness in the other. Shouldn't they be inherently connected? Why can't I figure out how to translate static into dynamic? It makes me think of Heisenberg uncertainty. I know my position, but not my velocity. A problem of instrumentation and measurement... I wonder what is wrong with my instrumentation and measurement...


----------



## Pepeljara (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been trying to find an answer to a question for about a year and a half now. It ocupies my mind every day. It's becoming really exhausting.


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

*I've always wanted to know my purpose but now that I'm getting older, I've started to also feel the need to get married and start a family of my own. I'm not happy with my jobs (refuse to call it a careers). I'd would really like my own stable home as well. Although everybody would be happy with wealth, it is not something that I need. I'd love to have more so that I can give more to others some day but otherwise, I'm very happy. *


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

I selected 
3, 
5, 
7, 
16,
and other.

My two others are:
excelled wellness &
open up to my in person friends.

I also feel the need to start over. So that's another.


----------



## MistSword (Jul 19, 2015)

Purpose, cause, or sense of direction
Sense of belonging.
An answer for something or from someone
Career
Time
Marriage
Romantic partner or fulfilling relationship
"Best" friend
Friend(s) in general
Intimacy
Wealth
Identity
Confidence
Passion, inspiration, or motivation


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Being a widower: my wife, since she was the only one who ever "got" me.

This, of course, begs the question: Were she to be miraculously restored to me, what would happen? 
Would we still be the hand-in-glove fit that we were, or would we both have changed as the result of our separation?
It becomes an endless guessing game without an answer.


----------



## serenay13bp (May 5, 2016)

.... i literally just ticked everything except marriage...


----------

